# Finished the wavy log cabin top



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

As you can see I haven't even cleaned off the stray threads yet.










I'm about half way done with another one. It's the same pattern only where the brown is will be more of a rust color and the print is different colors of calico.

This on will be for my youngest dd's Christmas. The one I'm working on is for oldest dd and sil, for Christmas.

The green log cabin I posted a picture of a few weeks ago will be for ds and dil.

Haven't put the border on yet. I'll have to buy fabric for it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, I love that! I have never seen that pattern before. I will have to look it up.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It's on quiltblocksgalore.com: The Leading Quilt Block Galore Site on the Net


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! The log cabin pattern is one of my favorites.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love that pattern! I just made a few log cabin blocks. It was my first time using the pattern. I liked it 
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!
I LOVE...LUV.....LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am sure it will be Loved for years to come....
Very nice gift....
bopeep


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, I tried that link, and it seems the domain is now for sale, so I couldn't find the pattern. I id find a utube video but it didn't give strip size, or much indtruction.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry Tinker, I gave you the wrong link. Try this one, Quilt Blocks Galore! when the page opens scroll down until you get to the pages click on page 59. The pattern is on the second row all the way to the right.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Got it Ruby!!! Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is really nice. And I love your arrangement - would never have thought of that. Since imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, do you mind if I flatter you and keep a copy of how you did it?

Actually, have you thought of sending a picture to Marcia for her to post on the webpage as she only has one block posted of this design.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful!!
I also love the pattern... nice choice of colors to!


----------

